# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ماذا يقصد أبن تيمية بمكاشفات الاولياء الصالحين

## تلميذ الدنيا

يقول شيخ الإسلام أبن تيمية رحمة الله في باب كرامات الأولياء الصالحين
 ومايجري الله على أيديهم من خوارق وعادات في أنواع العلوم والمكاشفات وأنواع القدرة والتأثيرات

السؤال هنا هل هؤلاء الاولياء الصالحين متواجدين في زماننا 
وهل من يكشفون الحجاب هم المقصدوين ؟؟

----------


## صاحب السنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ، وبعد
هذا الموضوع كتب حتى يتبين للمخالفين موقفنا من كرامات الأولياء على وجهٍ مختصرٍ ومفيد ، أسأل الله الإعانة على قبول الحق والتوجه إليه . 

أهل السنة والجماعة يؤمنون بالكرامات التي يجريها الربُّ تبارك وتعالى على أيدي أوليائه . 

يقول شيخ الإسلام " ومن أصول أهل السنة التصديق بكرامات الأولياء ، وما يجي الله على أيديهم من خوارق العادات ، في أنواع العلوم والمكاشفات ، وأنواع القدرة والتأثيرات . والمأثور عن سالف الأمم في سورة الكهف وغيرها . وعن صدر هذه الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر فرق الأمة . وهي موجودة فيها إلى يوم القيامة " .
فالشيخ رحمه الله يقرُّ بها كما هو ظاهر عبارته .
ويقول الشيخ الفوزان على شرحه للواسطية : " وكرامات الأولياء حقٌّ . وقد دلَّ عليها الكتاب والسنة والآثارُ المتواترة عن الصحابة والتابعين " .
قال هراس: " وقد تواترت نصوص الكتاب والسنة، ودلت الوقائع قديمًا وحديثًا على وقوع كرامات الله لأوليائه المتَّبعين لهدي أنبيائهم. والكرامة أمر خارقٌ للعادة، يجريه الله على يد وليٍّ من أوليائه؛ معونةً لـه على أمر دينيٍّ أو دنيويٍّ. ويفرِّق بينها وبين المعجزة بأنّ المعجزة تكون مقرونة بدعوى الرسالة، بخلاف الكرامة. "
والكرامة والولاية عندنا كما عرفها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في المذكرة على الواسطية فقال :
" الولي : كل مؤمن تقي ، أي قائم بطاعة الله تعالى على الوجه المطلوب شرعا .
والكرامة : أمر خارق للعادة يظهره الله تعالى على يد ولي من أوليائه تكريما له أو نصرةً لدين الله . "
واختُلف في الكرامة ، فمن الناس من جفا فنفاها ، ومنهم من غلا فأثبتها لغير الأولياء وغلا في أصحابها ، ومنهم من أثبتها وتوسط فيها وهم أهل السنة والجماعة .
أما الصنف الأول : 
فيقول الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله : " الصنف الأول : من ينفيها من المبتدعة ، كالمعتزلة ، والجهمية ، وبعض الأشاعرة . وشبهتهم أن الخوارق لو جاز ظهورها على أيدي الأولياء لالتبس النبي بغيره ، إذ الفرق بين النبي وغيره هو المعجزة التي هي خرق العادة "
ويقول الشيخ بن عثيمين على مذكرته على الواسطية . " وخالف فيها المعتزلة محتجين بان إثباتها يوجب اشتباه الولي بالنبي ،والساحر بالولي ، والرد عليهم بأمرين : 
1. ان الكرامة ثابتة بالشرع والمشاهدة فإنكارها مكابرة . 
2.ان ما ادعوه من اشتباه الولي بالنبي غير صحيح ، لانه لا نبي بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ولان النبي يقول انه نبي فيؤيده الله بالمعجزة ، والولي لا يقول انه نبي .
وكذلك إن ما ادعوه من اشتباه الساحر بالولي غير صحيح ؛ لان الولي مؤمن تقي تأتيه الكرامة من الله بدون عمل لها ولا يمكن معارضتها ، أما الساحر فكافر منحرف يحصل له الأثر سحره بما يتعاطاه من أسبابه ، ويمكن أن يعارض بسحر آخر "
ويقول الشيخ هراس : " وأنكرت الفلاسفةُ كرامات الأولياء كما أنكروا معجزات الأنبياء، وأنكرت الكرامات أيضًا المعتزلة، وبعض الأشاعرة؛ بدعوى التباسها بالمعجزة، وهي دعوى باطلة؛ لأن الكرامة ـ كما قلنا ـ لا تقترن بدعوى الرسالة. "
هذا بشأن الصنف الأول أما الصنف الثاني :
يقول الشيخ الفوزان : " الصنف الثاني من يغلو في إثبات الكرامة ، من أصحاب الطرق الصوفية ، والقبوريون الذين يدجلون على الناس ، ويأتون بخوارق شيطانية ، كدخول النار وضرب أنفسهم بالسلاح وإمساك الثعابين وغير ذلك مما يدَّعونه لإصحاب القبور من التصرف والتي يسمونها كرامات " .
ويقول هراس : " لكن يجب التنبه إلى أن ما يقوم به الدَّجاجلةُ والمشعوذون من أصحاب الطرق المُبتدعة الذين يسمون أنفسهم بالمتصوِّفة من أعمال ومخاريق شيطانية؛ كدخول النار، وضرب أنفسهم بالسلاح، والإمساك بالثعابين، والإخبار بالغيب… إلى غير ذلك؛ ليس من الكرامات في شيء؛ فإن الكرامة إنما تكون لأولياء الله بحق، وهؤلاء أولياء الشيطان. "
والصنف الثالث هم أهل السنة والجماعة :
يقول الشيخ الفوزان : " الصنف الثالث : الذين ذكرهم الشيخ هنا ، وهم أهل السنة والجماعة ، فيؤمنون بكرامات الأولياء ويثبتونها على مقتضى ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة . ويردون على من نفاها بحجة الإشتباه بين النبي وغيره : بأن هناك فوارق عظيمة بين الأنبياء ، وغيرهم غير خوارق العادات . وأن الولي لا يدعي النبوة . ولو ادعاها لخرج عن الولاية ، وصار مدعياً كذاباً لا ولياً . ومن سنَّة الله أن يفضح الكذاب كما حصل مع مسيلمة الكذاب وغيره . ويردون على من غلا في إثباتها فادعاها المشعوذين والدجالين : بأنَّ هؤلاء ليسوا أولياء الله . وإنَّما هم أولياء للشيطان . وما يجري عليهم إمَّا كذب وتدجيل ، أو فتنة لهم ولغيرهم واستدراج . والله أعلم " .
قال الشيخ بن عثيمين : في المذكرة على الواسطية : " قول أهل السنة في كرامات الأولياء إنها ثابتة واقعة ، ودليلهم في ذلك ما ذكره الله في القرآن عن أصحاب الكهف وغيرهم ، وما يشاهده الناس في كل زمان ومكان . " 

فصل 

والكرامة كما ظهر من كلام الشيخ ابن تيمية قسمان :
الأول من باب العلم والكشف . بأن يسمع العبد ما لا يسمعه غيره ، أو يرى ما لا يراه غيره يقظة أو مناماً ، أو يعلم مالا يعلمه غيره .
يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في المذكرة : " في العلوم والمكاشفات : بان يحصل للولي من العلم ما لا يحصل لغيره ، أو يكشف له من الأمور الغائبة عنه ما لا يكشف لغيره ، كما حصل لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين كشف له وهو يخطب في المدينة عن إحدى السرايا المحصورة في العراق ، فقال لقائدها واسمه سارية بن زنيم : الجبل يا سارية . فسمعه القائد فاعتصم بالجبل . "
والقسم الثاني في القدرة والتأثير وفيه يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين : " في القدرة والتأثير : بان يحصل للولي من القدرة والتأثيرات ما لا يحصل لغيره ، كما وقع للعلاء بن الحضرمي حين عبر البحر يمشي على متن الماء . " 

فصل 

ومن فوائد الكرامة عند أهل السنة والجماعة :
يقول الشيخ هراس : " ويتضمَّن وقوع هذه الكرامات حكم ومصالح كثيرة؛ أهمها:
أولاً: أنها كالمعجزة، تدل أعظم دلالة على كمال قدرة الله، ونفوذ مشيئته، وأنه فعَّال لما يريد، وأن لـه فوق هذه السنن والأسباب المعتادة سننًا أخرى لا يقع عليها علم البشر، ولا تدركها أعمالهم. فمن ذلك قصة أصحاب الكهف، والنوم الذي أوقعه الله بهم في تلك المدة الطويلة، مع حفظه تعالى لأبدانهم من التحلل والفناء. ومنها ما أكرم الله به مريم بنت عمران من إيصال الرزق إليها وهي في المحراب؛ حتى عجب من ذلك زكريا عليه السلام، وسألها: (أَنَّى لَكِ هَـذَا) وكذلك حملها بعيسى بلا أب، وولادتها إياه، وكلامه في المهد، وغير ذلك.
ثانيًا: أن وقوع كرامات الأولياء هو في الحقيقة معجزة للأنبياء؛ لأن تلك الكرامات لم تحصل لهم إلا ببركة متابعتهم لأنبيائهم، وسيرهم على هديهم.
ثالثًا: أن كرامات الأولياء هي البشرى التي عجَّلها الله لهم في الدنيا؛ فإن المراد بالبشرى كل أمر يدلُّ على ولايتهم وحسن عاقبتهم، ومن جملة ذلك الكرامات.
هذا؛ ولم تزل الكرامات موجودة لم تنقطع في هذه الأمة إلى يوم القيامة، والمشاهدةُ أكبرُ دليلاً. "
ويقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين في مذكرته على الواسطية : " وفوائدها : 
1. بيان قدرة الله .
2. نصرة الدين أو تكريم الولي .
3. زيادة الإيمان والتثبيت للولي الذي ظهرت على يده وغيره .
4. إنها من البشري لذلك الولي .
5. إنها معجزة للرسول الذي تمسك الولي بدينه ، لأنها كالشهادة للولي بأنه على حق .
والفرق بينها وبين المعجزة إنها تحصل للولي ، والمعجزة تحصل للنبي . " 

فصل 

هل كل خارق ٍ كرامة ؟
قال صاحب التنبيهات السنية على الواسطية : " وشرط كون الخارق كرامة : أن يكون من جرى على يديه صالح متبع للسنة ، فمن ادعى محبة الله وولايته ، ولم يتبع محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم . فليس من أوليائه ، بل من أعدائه وأولياء الشيطان كما قال تعالى ( قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ) . قال الحسن : إدعى قومٌ محبة الله فامتحنهم الله بهذه الآية ، ولهذا اتفقت أئمة الدين على أن الرجل لو طار في الهواء ومشى على الماء لم يثبت له ولاية بل و لا إسلام حتى ينظر وقوفه عند الأمر والنهي الذي بعث الله به رسوله ، فولي الله هو المؤمن التقي كما قال تعالى ( ألا إنَّ أولياء الله لا خوفٌ عليهم و لا هم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون ) . " 
وتقدم من كلام أهل العلم في الفصول السابقة إشارات على هذه النقطة . وأفضل ما ألف في هذا الموضوع هو كتاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المسمى ب( الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان ) . 

فصل 

هل الكرامة مختصة بأهل السنة ؟
قال صاحب التنبيهات السنية : " ... و لا يختص ذلك في صنفٍ معين بل توجد الكرامات وخوارق العادات في جميع أصناف أمة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يكونوا من أهل البدع الظاهرة والفجور ، قد وجد ذلك في أهل القرآن وأهل العلم ، وأهل الجهاد ، وفي التجار والصناع والزراع وغيرهم ممن كان صالحاً متبعاً لسنة محمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم . "
وعليه وعلى ما سبق فقد تظهر الكرامات عند الفرق فتكون عند أمثلهم طريقة وأصلحهم حال . وتكون لهم أمام الكفار والفرق المنحرفة الباطنية لأنهم قطعاً خير منهم . قد تظهر عندهم خوارق من باب الدجل والشعوذه والاستعانة بالجن والشياطين . وتظهر الخوارق عندهم أيضاً فتنةً وامتحاناً وبلاءً واستدراجاً .
والصنفان الأخيران يكون أيضاً عند الكفار والمنافقين والملاحدة والحلولية والاتحادية وليست هذه الخوارق من هذين الصنفين كرامة و لا كرامة بل هي والله الندامة ، وأصحابها ليسوا بأولياء للرحمن بل أولياء للشيطان . 

فصل 

ومما يجدر أن ينبه عليه : أنَّ الفرق بين الكرامة وغيرها من الخوارق أنها تكون عند أولياء الله الذين علم منهم الصلاح وحسن العمل ، وكراماتهم ليست دالةً على عصمتهم من الخطأ وكذلك ليست دالة على علمهم بالغيب فلا يعلم الغيب إلا الله . ولو كان أحدٌ يعلم الغيب لكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وعليه فما يقولونه إن كان موافقاً للكتاب والسنة فيؤخذ به ، وما لا فاضرب به الحائط ، لأن الخطأ عنهم وارد بخلاف الأنبياء صلاة الله وسلامه عليهم الذين اختصوا بالعصمة لقولة تعالى : (وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته والله عليم حكيم ) والولي ليس له هذه الميزة .
ومما يدلَّ على ماذكرنا من كون الخارق للعادة لا يستلزم كونه كرامة ، وأنه قد يكون في أكفر أهل الأرض وقد يجري الله ذلك عى يديه امتحاناً واستدراجاً ما يحصل في آخر الزمان من خروج الدجال الذي يجري الله على يديه ما لا يجريه على غيره كإنزال المطر وإنبات الزرع وتوسيع الرزق وتضييقه وجنة ونار وغيرها مما هو ثابت في الأحاديث الشريفة .
هذا والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين .
-------------------
بحث مستفاد غالبه من الواسطية وشروحها .

----------


## صاحب السنة

> وهل من يكشفون الحجاب هم المقصدوين ؟


*الجواب لا الذين يدعون الكشف أو أن لديهن أسم الله الأعظم ويسألك عن أسم الأم كلهم مشعوذون دجالون وأن كنت تقصد غيرهم وضح سؤالك بارك الله فيك أسأل الله أن أكون وفقت في الإجابه على سؤالك*

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بارك الله فيك اخي نعم انا اقصد من يكشف باسم الام
اتمنى ان توضح لي أخي كيف اميز صاحب الكرامه من يكشف بدون طلب اسم الام 
لن هناك ساحر سوداني من اصحاب الطريقة التيجانية تائب
 يقول كنا نجعل الجن يخبرونا ما اسمه ولماذا هو ات الينا 
فربما يختلط الامر من الشخص الذي محترس من الذين يطلبون اسم الام ويلقى نوعية الساحر التائب ويظن انه من الاولياء الصالحين 
واسف على الاطالة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ليس كل يؤتى المكاشفات ويخبر بها يكون وليًّا لله تعالى، بل ليس كل من يأتي بخارق للعادات يكون كذلك وليا لله.
والكهنة المشعوذون المستعينون بالجن والشياطين يفعلون ذلك.
والدجَّال الأكبر الذي حذَّر منه النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يفعل أضعاف ذلك.
فمن يستعين بالشياطين والجن ويتقرب إليهم بالشركيات ليكشفوا له عن بعض ما يرغب، سواء بذكر اسم الأم لهم أو بغير ذلك = فليس وليا لله، بل هو ولي للشيطان.
وقد ألَّف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في تجلية هذا الأمر كتاب الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان، بيَّن فيه كيف يفرَّق بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء.

----------

